# Happy 13th Birthday, Rosie Darlin'



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a recent one. Just a cruddy cell phone pic, though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rosie!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Aww - She's beautiful! Happy birthday~


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, and Rosie and I both want to thank everybody here for all the help and support getting her through the illness she has recently recovered from. 

You all are a top line bunch of folks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rosie!!!!!!! I hope you have a great birthday and get lots of goodies and treats. You are a beautiful girl.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rosie!!! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How great that Rosie has recovered and is ready to celebrate her birthday. I know vestibular syndrome can be terribly scary (especially if misdiagnosed), but my old guy recovered with just a slight head tilt now. It sounds like Rosie is doing even better.:

I hope you have a wonderful birthday with lots of great things to eat and play with Rosie! I know you will get lots of loving.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rosie!! Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A very Happy Birthday to you Rosie! Enjoy your special day!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Happy lucky 13th to you Rosie! 
And glad you're recovered and healthy and happy! Make sure your pack spoil you silly today!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dear Rosie!!! keep going strong dear girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Rosie. Hope your day has been filled with all your favorite things. And so glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl !!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful one


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy belated 13th, Rosie! You're lookin' good!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, all. Rosie also is blushing a bit about all the compliments to her (to me, at least) pretty face and looks. However, I really wish I could share with you her inner beauty. I have known a lot of Goldens in my life, and I have still never met a more loving, want-to-please, easy going, well...lovable girl than this one.

She was the cutest thing on four legs when she was a puppy, and she still does cute. My family was so very blessed when we brought this wonderful girl into our home.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

A couple of shots from this morning...




















Finally got her to ham it up a bit. :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY ROSIE!
I like the last pic, smiling for the camera.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures. I laughed out loud and have a big smile on my face too now.:

What a character your rosie is.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't have the camera handy when she discovered that my inlaws have rabbits living in their juniper hedge in the front yard. That was hilarious. I had to unwrap her twice from those Tam Junipers!!! :lol:


----------

